# here (in this moment, here and now)



## perpend

This text is from a film "Boy Meets Girl".

The text is from a girl who has had sex with a transgender girl.

I'm trying to stick close to the original (from the cis-girl):
... right now. Here.
It's amazing. Here.
It's so electric.
It's a wonder more people don't visit, here.

That's my understanding of the dialogue.

My question is whether German allows "hier" in this context, in the sense of "in this moment, here and now".

Als Nicht-Muttersprachler will ich "jetzt" statt "hier" an der Stelle sagen. Oder, "das Jetzige" falls es das gibt.


----------



## bearded

Hi perpend
What about ''da'' for 'here and now'?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi perpend, I think it depends on context. "Hier" without context does not include time, except that it is seen from a point and you have to move there.
Example:
Stadtführung:
"Hier sehen Sie den Zwinger. Und hier ist die Semperoper." (Now is included implicitly.)



"Hier" does not include the time except the context connects it.


> ... right now. Here.
> It's amazing. Here.
> It's so electric.
> It's a wonder more people don't visit, here.


Here it would be like "here and now." if it is, for example, a performance.
Or if you express that you enjoy to be there.




> It's a wonder more people don't visit, here.


It would not mean here and now, but here and at at any time - if the context does not define time.


> It's amazing. Here.


 The same.



> ... right now. Here.


It is defined by "here", so it doesn't matter.

Compare: "Es ist so schön hier." - includes here and now by context, if you are there and tell it.
"Ich bin gerne hier." - includes time, usually in a repeating form.

In mathematics, "hier" would not include time - because mathematics does not include time.

----



> What about ''da'' for 'here and now'?


It is the same. It depends on context.

Da steht ein Haus.
Hier steht ein Haus.

Both include "hier and now." (By context. It also includes in the past and near future.

If it is not there anymore, it becomes:
Hier stand ein Haus.
Da stand ein Haus.

By context it includes time. But not here and now but here and at the according time.


----------



## bearded

In my humble opinion, ''da'' involves time more than ''hier'' does.
_Ich sprach gerade mit ihm, da fiel mir ein...
Heute ist der Tag, da _(conjunction, but time is involved) _wir abreisen müssen._
That's why I proposed ''da'' for translating 'here and now'.
Some of perp.'s phrases even seem to refer to parts of the body (likely assumption, in sex), e.g. ''right now, here, it's so electric''..., and I feel that ''da'' would be quite suitable in such cases.


----------



## perpend

Very interesting. Now, I'm a bit unsure.

Ich denke, dass mit "here" "in diesem Moment" gemeint ist.

"da" kommt mir nicht in den Sinn. 

EDIT: Cross-posted with bearded.

EDIT 2.0.: Ist "da" im Sinne von "da sein"? So koennte ich "da" schon verstehen.


----------



## Kajjo

I believe you are looking for "das hier".

_...hier und jetzt.
Es ist so phantastisch, das hier.
So kribbelnd, spannend.
Warum probieren es andere nicht mal aus? Das hier._


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> In my humble opinion, ''da'' involves time more than ''hier'' does.
> _Ich sprach gerade mit ihm, da fiel mir ein...
> Heute ist der Tag, da _(conjunction, but time is involved) _wir abreisen müssen._
> That's why I proposed ''da'' for translating 'here and now'.
> Some of perp.'s phrases even seem to refer to parts of the body (likely assumption, in sex), e.g. ''right now, here, it's so electric''..., and I feel that ''da'' would be quite suitable in such cases.



This is true, but it is another "da".
"Da" has many meanings, depending on context.

Duden | Suchen | da


And there are several translations possible.

It's amazing. Here.
Das ist erstaunlich. Schau!/Guck mal. (Pragmatischer Inhalt)
Das ist erstaunlich. Da.
Das ist erstaunlich. Hier.
Das ist erstaunlidh. Das da./Das hier.
("Erstaunlich" kann auch verschieden übersetzt werden.)


----------



## perpend

Thanks all for the discussion! This is all quite informative. I get confused with "da" sometimes, since it can mean both "here" and "there" (Thanks a lot, German language. )

I applaud your entry, Hutschi. That's a good tutorial (for me!).

As far as the meaning goes, the bard of WR (kajjo, #6) captured the scene. 

Koennte man "hier" grossschreiben, kajjo, "das Hier", for a bit of emphasis, or, since it sort of is a noun, if you see what I mean.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> das Hier"...... it sort of is a noun


I do not think that this is what Kajjo means:  by  ''das hier''  I understand ''the thing here/ the things here/ what is here'', and in my understanding ''das'' is a neuter demonstrative pronoun corresponding to ''dies'', and ''hier'' is just an adverb, not a noun.
I could be mistaken, of course...


----------



## perpend

Hi, bearded---wie _*schriebst*_ du es:
1) das momentane
2) das Momentane


3) das jetzige
4) das Jetzige

Wieder confüs.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Hier hat eine speziell philosophische Bedeutung.

compare:
Das Hier = the existing world -- a contrast word would be "das Jenseits"
Outside of philosophy it is used in the fixed expression "Das Hier und Heute" (the present time and area, die Gegenwart)

In das hier, "das" is not an article, but a demonstrative. It is "das hier" =  "dieses hier"

das hier - this (thing) here - _das_ is a demonstrative pronoun.
das Hier - this world/the existing world here - _das_ is an article.


----------



## bearded

You misunderstood me, perpend (my fault).  I understand Kajjo's ''das hier'' like when there are different cakes before you, and a person tells you ''probier mal das hier!''.
'Momentan' and 'jetzig' are adjectives, and it is correct to write them in ''upper case'' when and if ''das'' is an article (which is not the case here, methinks).
In your text you wrote ''It's amazing, here''.  What is amazing? _Das (= dieses Ding, dies) hier.

Cross-posted with Hutschi_


----------



## perpend

Thanks, guys. It is like "das Hier und Heute" from Hutschi.

Eben: gegenwärtig

Ich denke, dass kajjo es so in dem Sinn gedichtet hat.

EDIT: Mal wieder durchgelesen ... maybe it's chicken vs. egg. Ich werde nicht ganz schlau daraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden | hier | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

(lowercase) hier und jetzt/heute (gehoben: jetzt, in diesem Augenblick, ohne Verzug: du musst dich hier und jetzt entscheiden)
(uppercase) das Hier und Heute (gehoben: die Gegenwart, die gegenwärtige Zeit: er versteht das Hier und Heute _(die Gegenwart) _nicht mehr)



Kajjo said:


> I believe you are looking for "das hier".
> _...hier und jetzt.
> Es ist so phantastisch, das hier. _= Dieses hier (Anmerkung von Hutschi)
> _So kribbelnd, spannend.
> Warum probieren es andere nicht mal aus? Das hier.= _Dieses hier (Anmerkung von Hutschi)



"Hier" gibt den Ort an.

Eine völlig andere Bedeutung hätte "das Hier."
_Es ist so phantastisch, das Hier.  (= die reale Welt.)_


----------



## perpend

Bingo, Hutschi = die reale Welt, das Hier

(Klingt doff auf Anhieb, auf Deutsch. Ich denke, dass kajjo das wusste.)

EDIT: Ich will nicht vom Vorne anfangen. Verstehe ich etwas mittlerweile verkehrt?


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Bingo, Hutschi = die reale Welt, das Hier


This is precisely the meaning which Hutschi discarded as wrong in this case.


----------



## perpend

Wieso das?


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Wieso das?


because Kajjo suggested ''das hier'' (=dieses Ding hier), not ''das Hier''(=die reale Welt).



Hutschi said:


> Eine völlig andere Bedeutung hätte "das Hier."


----------



## perpend

Die sind in der Tat unterschiedlich von Bedeutung (her) von den beiden---ich habe aber geschnallt, was mir im Kontext wichtig ist, mit Verlaub.


----------



## bearded

You are of course free to choose whatever you consider most suitable, my friend. But you can't say that it was Kajjo's suggestion.



perpend said:


> Ich denke, dass kajjo es so in dem Sinn gedichtet hat.


----------



## exgerman

Das hier (this thing here between us) das is a pronoun, here is an adverb. (Kajjo is right: this must be what they mean)

das Hier (the real world) das is an article, Hier is a noun.


----------



## perpend

Hmmm ... thanks exG. Now I understand better what bearded was trying to say. There is a difference.

"das hier" im Sinne von "das was zwischen uns abgeht" meine ich nicht.

Ich meine "living in the moment", not for the past and not for the future.

Deswegen habe ich gedacht, dass kajjo vielleicht "das Hier" gemeint hat.

Vielleicht Schwamm darüber. I may be not explaining it very clearly.

Thanks nonetheless everyone.

EDIT: When you write "das Hier = the real world", how do you mean that?
Die wirkliche Welt, or, die jetzige Welt (in real-time).  (Or, something else?)


----------



## exgerman

perpend said:


> EDIT: When you write "das Hier = the real world", how do you mean that?
> Die wirkliche Welt, or, die jetzige Welt (in real-time).  (Or, something else?)



I meant the here and now---but not just the relationship between the two, but much bigger ---  the present state of the world. That's why I don't think it's the intended meaning of _here _in your dialog.


----------



## perpend

Dies macht mich zu schaffen.

"here and now" can have two meanings, for me:
1) in the moment, now
2) current-day

I mean 1) in this context.


----------

